# BBQ Smoker Beginner



## favata (Jul 2, 2012)

Struggling with being able to provide enough heat without over smoking the meat?  i am using a terra cotta pot set up with an electric burner heating wood chunks.  need the wood for the heat, but at some point want to back off the smoke--suggestions?


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm not familiar with that type of smoker but I'm sure someone here will be able to help you.

I see this is your first post here, when you get a minute would you do us a favor and go to "Roll Call" and introduce yourself so we can get to know you and give you a proper welcome, also would you add your location to your profile, we like knowing where you are when we talk to you, Thanks!


----------



## sqwib (Jul 2, 2012)

favata said:


> Struggling with being able to provide enough heat without over smoking the meat?  i am using a terra cotta pot set up with an electric burner heating wood chunks.  need the wood for the heat, but at some point want to back off the smoke--suggestions?


I believe the heat should come from the electric burner and the flavor from the wood.


----------



## woodcutter (Jul 2, 2012)

I put a double 6" element from a stove so it runs on 220v. It is hooked to a stove knob so I can raise or lower heat. When my wood chunks get going I have to turn the setting down or it will raise the temp too much. The double element will raise my smoker to 350 degrees on high with out wood.


----------



## sqwib (Jul 3, 2012)

Woodcutter said:


> I put a double 6" element from a stove so it runs on 220v. It is hooked to a stove knob so I can raise or lower heat. When my wood chunks get going I have to turn the setting down or it will raise the temp too much. The double element will raise my smoker to 350 degrees on high with out wood.


Are you saying the wood burns up too quickly?

try to modify your wood pan.

The wood is for flavoring, not fuel on your setup anyhow.


----------



## woodcutter (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks, I have been working on raising my pan and I am heading the right direction. Considering the AMNS for cold smoking and Buckboard bacon.


----------

